# Merc 2-stroke oil pump maintenance



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good question.
I'm curious about this as well on my 90 merc


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Premix and have no worries


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I disabled my injection system three years ago. I have a 2001 Mercury 90 2 stroke. I went to pre-mix and never looked back.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Not the answer I was looking for but thanks. Pre-mixing defeats the purpose of owning a motor with advanced features...

I guess there's nothing that can be done to the oil system as maintenance


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Matty, other than an inspection and oil drip test nothing can be done. The issue with the oil pumps was really on the earlier models, they had a nylon gear on the crank shaft and a metal gear on the oil pump rod, over time the nylon gear would strip. 

The newer Model enignes 2000's had far fewer issues. 

Creek


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

What is advanced about oil injection?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What creek said, he bronze gear setups are almost bulletproof. The only other thing that can cause an issue is frequently mixing different brand 2 stroke oils.

The benefit of oil injection is reduced oil consumption, cleaner burning.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> What creek said, he bronze gear setups are almost bulletproof. The only other thing that can cause an issue is frequently mixing different brand 2 stroke oils.
> 
> The benefit of oil injection is reduced oil consumption, cleaner burning.


So if I'm a 99 I probably have the bronze/metal gear pump parts? As long as I have the 'newer' iteration model of the 3cyl motor that started in 1999.5ish?

Also what is this 'oil drip test' I don't see any reference to it in the service manual.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > What creek said, he bronze gear setups are almost bulletproof. The only other thing that can cause an issue is frequently mixing different brand 2 stroke oils.
> >
> > The benefit of oil injection is reduced oil consumption, cleaner burning.
> 
> ...


That is a question for Creek, i dont do Mercs, he does. So i dont onow any specifics on your motor


----------

